# Im movin solo again



## pallaway (Oct 14, 2017)

We were takin the scenic route towards jacksonville from titusville florida. We walked thru the rain and everything and we pulled off on a road that came thru the footpath in the middle of nowhere. We were hitchhikin to the nearest place to reup on food when it happened. They pulled up and bamm before i knew it i was left with two packs and by my lonesome. I walked down the road for about an hr and half and found a store. Got wverything worth keeping out of the other pack and took off after an hr break.
I feel bad for him going back to jail and what not. I really do. He was a good kid with a good heart who heard me talk about my adventures and wanted to get away from a bad life and saw opportunity to find himself. He knew he would leave with me from the first couple paragraphs i spoke. Found monies and a store again. Eating biscuits and gravy and drinkin a tall can. Poured some out for him and the other ones that i do all this for. The struggle remains constant, but guess the universe had otger plans for him. Well halloween is soon and my other roaddawgs that i broke off from are gonna meet up and were partyin hard. Hopefully one wants to leave their van and come hop on trains and walk trails with me. Oh well. Sorry i dont post much, but i needed to vent somewhere where people would understand how it feels to lose a good homie on the road. Safe travels everyone=)


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 14, 2017)

that pop top water bottle ...


----------



## pallaway (Oct 14, 2017)

Lol its a jug. Guess it makes sense. Some people call me popatop.


----------



## pallaway (Oct 14, 2017)

The picture is my single footprints. Back on the road alone again.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Oct 14, 2017)

SlankyLanky said:


> that pop top water bottle ...


pop top....oh the humanity of lost water!


----------



## pallaway (Oct 14, 2017)

Hazardoussix6six said:


> pop top....oh the humanity of lost water!


 Lol. Ive only lost water once from the infamous pop top. Caught a junk train on the fly and chunked it in,i made it over the top and saw water porung out. Picked up and saved most of it=) water saving skills at hand here


----------



## Tude (Oct 15, 2017)

Safe journey there sir - keep us updated where you set.


----------



## pallaway (Oct 16, 2017)

Im doin just great. Forgot how liberating it is to have time to myself. Alot more opportunities too. I got picked up by a truck driver and he needs help so ill make enough dollars to support myself for like two months from this job...depending on how much i drink and small stupid shits i buy lol. Finna leave north carolina in the rig and rest my muscles for a couple days=)


----------

